# Silver pen c&c please



## ki_user (May 9, 2016)

This is one of my favourite images I have taken for my portfolio. C&c please.


----------



## tirediron (May 19, 2016)

I like the image, but I think it could stand to be a bit brighter, and I'd rather see a gradiated transition between the black and blue than harsh line.


----------



## table1349 (May 19, 2016)

Overall I like the photo however the pen either needs to be perpendicular to the table or have more of a slant.  Right now it just looks lazy like it didn't feel like standing up straight.  Agree with tirediron on the transition.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 19, 2016)

Nice, the pen is a little cocked to the right and the camera a little cocked to the left. Good concept. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ki_user (May 19, 2016)

Thanks all, yes the pen is a little off, the shot was actually taken with a slant of about 25 degrees and the only way I could think of doing it was to hang it by fishing line. I had to set the table at an angle to match the pen. Obviously didn't get it quite right. Shot is SOC apart from editing out the fishing line.


----------

